

Ivy-League profs grade differently depending on party affiliation - Jd
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/ten-miles-square/2011/05/partisan_grading029691.php

======
donniefitz2
Wait, you found a Republican professor at an Ivy-League college? What am I
missing?

